# The Masons Arms - May '15



## Old No.13 (May 26, 2015)

The Masons Arms

The Masons Arms was a small backstreet pub in Sheffield. Affectionately known as "The Capel" by its regulars as it was on Capel Street. Serving mainly industries on and around Penistone Road and residents on the nearby streets. As times changed and drinking on lunch breaks became, for some reason, frowned upon and the recession started to bite, this unremarkable pub started to struggle. The rise of real ale pubs in the area coupled with further competition from the local Wetherspoons compounded the issue and who knows, but, the decision to start karaoke evenings may have been the final straw. 

The pub closed around 2011, I think, and has been up for sale and sealed ever since with one or two offers coming to nothing. As you can see the pub has only days left as demolition has started. Another of Britain's heritage turned to dust and rubble.




















































Thanx for looking, everyone, hope you enjoyed..........


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2015)

Thats mad that's its just rubble around the trophies! There's also half a John Smiths in that glass! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## krela (May 27, 2015)

It's sad to see another old pub go, but times change I guess.


----------



## smiler (May 27, 2015)

I agree, the trophies ought to saved, I cannot imagine anyone from the area leaving their beer, it's probably bin strained through someone's kidneys.
Interesting report and lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (May 27, 2015)

I hate to see this happening to some poor blokes local,they ought to save the loo signs though,some awful trendy wine bar would love them


----------



## HughieD (May 27, 2015)

Thank you for recording this and sharing it with us before the demolition ball beckons.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2015)

The important thing you have recorded it.Brill shots and thanks for sharing.


----------

